# Minky Fabric For Body Suit?



## shotaprince (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey everyone! This is I think my first time posting here. Anyways I'm going to be going to my first fur convention Further Confusion and I'm wanting to make my fursona to wear. I'm experienced with cosplay, but I have never made a fursuit before. Due to the nature of my fursona, I was wanting it to be more body-fitting and snug with a short pile fur. I was wondering what experience people have with minky plush fabric? I haven't really been able to find any examples of how it looks. I'm also interested in it for the slight stretchability of the fabric which fur fabric doesn't have (and I can't afford $50/sqft from NFT).

Along with that train of thought, are there any ways I can make a proportionate head mask? I'm not wanting a mascot-look. 

Here is my fursona 







Thanks!
Bits


----------



## RatCoffee (Sep 30, 2014)

The minky fabric I have has a pile height of only 3 mm or so. It is very short. I have used it where I would use fleece. It is on the ears, nose, paws, and tail of this suit. I'm not sure about using it for a whole bodysuit and I don't think I have ever seen a whole minky bodysuit. I figure it would be similar to making a fleece suit.


----------



## shotaprince (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh because I found this 1" pile minky fabric and I thought it would probably work:






I purchased a swatch of it just in case, so I guess we will see.


----------



## HybridHusky (Oct 6, 2014)

Pretty sure that can work, if you brush it out so it is more soft like faux fur woukd.  Good luck on your suit!(and cute character!)


----------



## shotaprince (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks! I'm still waiting for the fabric swatch to come in, so I'll post results


----------



## CamouflageSheep (Oct 28, 2014)

Have you looked into plush or seal fur yet? My experience with minky fabric is that it almost falls apart when cutting and it sheds, a lot, far too much for my taste XD
Plush fur is about 1/8 inch (if my memory serves me correctly) and seal is about 1/2 inch, but I'm thinking they might hold up better than minky for a body suit. 
If you are going to FurCon for your first furry convention I'm assuming your somewhere near California, and Mendel's carries plush and seal fur for a decent price and shipping won't be too bad since they are located in San Francisco. 
If I'm understanding correctly you want your fursuit head to be smaller? A resin head would probably be best to achieve that look, however ordering one from a good maker or making one yourself can be pricey and labor intensive (which is the only reason I haven't working with resin despite wanting to). 
I should also add that your fursona is adorable :3


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 28, 2014)

CamouflageSheep said:


> Have you looked into plush or seal fur yet? My experience with minky fabric is that it almost falls apart when cutting and it sheds, a lot, far too much for my taste XD
> Plush fur is about 1/8 inch (if my memory serves me correctly) and seal is about 1/2 inch, but I'm thinking they might hold up better than minky for a body suit.
> If you are going to FurCon for your first furry convention I'm assuming your somewhere near California, and Mendel's carries plush and seal fur for a decent price and shipping won't be too bad since they are located in San Francisco.
> If I'm understanding correctly you want your fursuit head to be smaller? A resin head would probably be best to achieve that look, however ordering one from a good maker or making one yourself can be pricey and labor intensive (which is the only reason I haven't working with resin despite wanting to).
> I should also add that your fursona is adorable :3



Ditto on the seal fur. My fursona is a dragon, and my maker recommended seal fur for her, stating that seal fur stretches well and looks good for a form-fitted body, without looking too fluffy (unless that's what you want). 

Also ditto on your fursona being friggin cute. =D


----------



## DisposableYeen (May 14, 2018)

Old I know but for anyone else who may happen across this and wonder, I know two suiters at my local meet who have a minky body suit and if sewn properly can look amazing ^^ 
I asked about this myself and said make sure to be sure to be careful on sewing so that seams don't bunch up as it has a slight stretch to it from what I was told about using it for bodysuits


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 15, 2018)

Seal fabric works great and it goes through a serger like nobody's business. It does have stretch to it, just more across than lengthwise.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Aug 25, 2018)

I think you mean non toony head look, But she would look GREAT in kemono form! Its a bit hard so I reccomend to experiment with it. kind looks liike this:


----------

